# Becoming a MASS MONSTER



## Double D (Oct 20, 2009)

Alright so YM is going to not be so happy, but I am getting back into the bodybuilding state of mind again....urgh.

Heres the plan for 10 weeks:

Day 1
-Flat DB Bench 
-Incline BB Bench
-Dips
-Flat Flies
-Cable Crossovers

Day 2
-Pullups
-DB Row
-Pulldowns (Different grip than used with pullups)
-Bent Over Rows
-Bent Over Flies
-Shrugs

Day 3
-Back Squats
-Lunges
-Extensions
-SLDL
-Leg Curls
-2 types of calve raises

Day 4
-Seated DB Shoulder Press
-Arnold Presses
-Upright Rows
-Side Raises
-Ab Work

Day 5 (All Supersets)
-BB Curl---CGBP
-DB Preacher---DB Extensions
-Hammer Curls---Rope Extensions
-Farmer Walks---Reverse Curls---Kickbacks

Days 6 and 7 are off

Periodzation:

Weeks 1-3: 3x10-12; RI-60 secs, Tempo is 3/1/X
Weeks 4-6: 4x8; RI-90 Seconds, Tempo is 4/1/X
Weeks 7-9: 4x6; RI-120, Tempo Controlled


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2009)

WHAT ?????????????


----------



## Double D (Oct 20, 2009)

lol....so then todays routine:

*Flat DB*
70'sx12 (Tempo 3/1/x)-3 sets
RI-You go I go (so more like 45 secs)

*BB Incline*
155x10 (Tempo 3/1/x)
135x10 (Tempo 3/1/x)-2 sets
* I was feeling very girlie here!

*Dips*
BW+25x6 (Tempo 3/1/x)
BWx12 (Tempo 3/1/x)-2 sets

*Incline DB Flies*
35'sx12 (Tempo 3/1/x)-3 sets

*Cable Crossover from High Pulley*
25x10 (Tempo 3/1/x)-3 sets

*Decline Situp with 30lbs overhead*
10
8
6

*Romain Chair Stiff leg-ups*
10
10

YUCK!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG, can you say VOLUME??? Where are your rest days to recover and grow??? My body hurts just readin your routine, Best Wishes my Friend, you know I', just givin you a hard time!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 20, 2009)

Only hitting one muscle group a week....there will be ample time to recover. Besides its been ages since I have done this type of routine, it should work out well.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2009)

Archangel said:


> OMG, can you say VOLUME??? Where are your rest days to recover and grow??? My body hurts just readin your routine, Best Wishes my Friend, you know I', just givin you a hard time!!!


 
I wanna throw this out to you archie, since I know you are always preaching rest and recovery.  If I do an exercise let's just use the bench press for example, and then do that same exercise let's say 2 days or so later, I ALWAYS exceed what I did the first day, and feel stronger doing it.  this is a pattern that works for me, I can go maybe every other day with some exercises (UP TO A POINT) and make incredible progress, as opposed to doing the exercise, and then waiting a set amount of time for the so called RECOVERY to kick in.

I just wanna know what you think about them apples 

Case in point.  I did barbell curls for my last three workouts (cause I screwed up my plan).  the first workout I got 2 sets of 5 with 115.  The NEXT DAY, I came back and got 2 sets of 6 with 115.  then 2 days later, I got 120 for a set of 6 reps, felt strong too.  that flies in the face of recovery, you know?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 20, 2009)

Malley said:


> Only hitting one muscle group a week....there will be ample time to recover. Besides its been ages since I have done this type of routine, it should work out well.


 Best Wishes my Friend!!! Not tryin to ruffle anyone here, I sincerely hope for the best for each of you!!!



Stewart14 said:


> I wanna throw this out to you archie, since I know you are always preaching rest and recovery.  If I do an exercise let's just use the bench press for example, and then do that same exercise let's say 2 days or so later, I ALWAYS exceed what I did the first day, and feel stronger doing it.  this is a pattern that works for me, I can go maybe every other day with some exercises (UP TO A POINT) and make incredible progress, as opposed to doing the exercise, and then waiting a set amount of time for the so called RECOVERY to kick in.
> 
> I just wanna know what you think about them apples
> 
> Case in point.  I did barbell curls for my last three workouts (cause I screwed up my plan).  the first workout I got 2 sets of 5 with 115.  The NEXT DAY, I came back and got 2 sets of 6 with 115.  then 2 days later, I got 120 for a set of 6 reps, felt strong too.  that flies in the face of recovery, you know?



I agree, UP TO A POINT like you said!!! Consider this, when you lift weights its like digging a ditch, your digging deeper and deeper, much like your muscles when you tear them down, now when does actual growth occur??? It's not when your working out (at the gym) right??? Its ONLY when the ditch (muscle) is completely full so why dig (work out) again until its full (recovered), thats my thinking on it, now I understand that you say your stronger when you do what you do, I agree and understand that, but even you said TO A POINT!!! So fly this one if you will, workout hard, intense and give yourself 3-4 days rest, trust me if you work hard enough, you will require those rest days, and then workout again, i guarantee you will BLOW what you did away!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey D! (old habits)

Let me know how this is gonna work!
I"m gonna go back to this type workout at the begining of month. Do it for a month and then go back to a 'planes' workout and/or the p-funk method of:
push something, pull something and then do something for legs for a couple months...


----------



## Double D (Oct 20, 2009)

Heres the way I see it: If your doing something one way for a good period of time its time to switch things up.....hence periodzation. I have been working out 3-4 days a week, 10-20 mins each workout. So now I switch it up to 5 days a week at about 45 minutes each workout, but much less intense (Intense as work capacity and aerobic capacity). We will see how it goes. I am looking for size, I honestly dont care about strength on this one.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2009)

That's the way I'm looking at it. Take the month to build up mass, the next two to add strength/ and w/ shorter RI's...cut it up a little...if that makes sense.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2009)

Malley said:


> Heres the way I see it: If your doing something one way for a good period of time its time to switch things up.....hence periodzation. I have been working out 3-4 days a week, 10-20 mins each workout. So now I switch it up to 5 days a week at about 45 minutes each workout, but much less intense (Intense as work capacity and aerobic capacity). We will see how it goes. I am looking for size, I honestly dont care about strength on this one.


 
see, here's where I have a problem.  You say you are looking for size...ok, well how much bigger do you actually think you're going to get?  you're a natural lifter, you have a ceiling, and personally, for us naturals, I think it's more important to keep up the strength base and let the size part just take care of itself, as opposed to "training for size".  I feel that's a fallacy created by people who are on steroids who can make those huge size gains by doing sets of 10-12 reps with a low to moderate weight.

you just benched 405, let me check to see if I can find any small people who can do this....ok, um nope, couldn't find any.  Now, if you want to change things up to get more conditioned, or more strength endurance, then go for it, but I find to claim you are going to do sets of 12 for "size" is bogus, at least for people like us.


----------



## Double D (Oct 21, 2009)

Well if thats the case the same goes for strength then right? I mean if thats your argument, then why lift for strength at all? By that I mean isnt there a ceiling for strength to?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2009)

Malley said:


> Well if thats the case the same goes for strength then right? I mean if thats your argument, then why lift for strength at all? By that I mean isnt there a ceiling for strength to?


 
of course there is a ceiling to strength, but I think the strength ceiling is a lot higher than the size ceiling, and I'm not talking about getting big by becoming a fat ass, but getting lean and big and muscular.  All things being equal, I think you aren't going to get much bigger by doing a high rep routine in all honesty.  I guess my main argument is that for a natural trainee, especially someone who has already reached some massive strength levels, dropping back to a fraction of that for more reps isn't going to accomplish much.

Of course, you know yourself better than I do, and whatever you think is gonna help you reach your goal, you go for it, but in my opinion I think you would be better off doing something with high volume and moderate to heavy weight if you want more usable size, something like 10x3 with 60 seconds rest between sets with 80% of 1rm.  That will get you big and strong, I would do that exclusively, but it totally drains me and with 2 little ones at home, sleep is a premium, so I can't recover from it right now.  But if you look in my gallery, the pic of me with my son in the stroller was when I was doing a routine like that, and i did look pretty big


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2009)

How are you now compared to that picture?


----------



## Double D (Oct 21, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> How are you now compared to that picture?



Round about the same. I'm a bit leaner, but thats what I was trying to do then.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> How are you now compared to that picture?


 
its probably close, but I know I have to be leaner overall now cause in that pic i was around 225 and now i am around 212.

I just can't do a heavy high volume program right now with the kids, I've tried to start it up a few times recently, and it just knocked me out, I felt like shit 3 days into it. I'll definitely go back to it in the future when the kiddies get older and I can have a more normal life (wait a minute, I have two kids, my life will never be normal again). 

OK, maybe I'll just stick to the low volume I am doing now forever


----------



## Double D (Oct 21, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> its probably close, but I know I have to be leaner overall now cause in that pic i was around 225 and now i am around 212.
> 
> I just can't do a heavy high volume program right now with the kids, I've tried to start it up a few times recently, and it just knocked me out, I felt like shit 3 days into it. I'll definitely go back to it in the future when the kiddies get older and I can have a more normal life (wait a minute, I have two kids, my life will never be normal again).
> 
> OK, maybe I'll just stick to the low volume I am doing now forever



awww.....I answered Trips question he was asking you. I didnt know if you realized that my reps are decreasing week to week? I really like working with tempos, it seems to make me stronger.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 21, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> its probably close, but I know I have to be leaner overall now cause in that pic i was around 225 and now i am around 212.
> 
> *I just can't do a heavy high volume program right now *with the kids, I've tried to start it up a few times recently, and it just knocked me out, I felt like shit 3 days into it. I'll definitely go back to it in the future when the kiddies get older and I can have a more normal life (wait a minute, I have two kids, my life will never be normal again).
> 
> OK, maybe I'll just stick to the low volume I am doing now forever



Can I suggest a HIT routine???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2009)

This is a great discussion!  Keep it going.  My genetics and strength suck, unlike you guys.  

My 2 cents... I try not to over analyze things, but I am with Stewart on this one.

At 53, lowering the weight and increasing reps to the 10-12, or even 13-15 range, does absolutely nothing for size, for me.  It does seem to make me harder though, with all others things being equal.

On the other hand, making a concerted effort to concentrate on low rep stuff, without a doubt increases my strength.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Can I suggest a HIT routine???


----------



## Double D (Oct 21, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> This is a great discussion!  Keep it going.  My genetics and strength suck, unlike you guys.
> 
> My 2 cents... I try not to over analyze things, but I am with Stewart on this one.
> 
> ...



Well if you like at my program as a whole you will notice its not just 10-12 reps, theres a tempo also. Along with the weeks to come I get to 6 reps. So I just switch things up before my body adapts. If people say drop high reps all together, what does that leave us with? Just low reps all the time?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> see, here's where I have a problem. You say you are looking for size...ok, well how much bigger do you actually think you're going to get? you're a natural lifter, you have a ceiling, and personally, for us naturals, I think it's more important to keep up the strength base and let the size part just take care of itself, as opposed to "training for size". I feel that's a fallacy created by people who are on steroids who can make those huge size gains by doing sets of 10-12 reps with a low to moderate weight.
> 
> you just benched 405, let me check to see if I can find any small people who can do this....ok, um nope, couldn't find any. Now, if you want to change things up to get more conditioned, or more strength endurance, then go for it, but I find to claim you are going to do sets of 12 for "size" is bogus, at least for people like us.


I was referring to this post..


----------



## Double D (Oct 21, 2009)

*Back Squat*-Tempo 3/1/x. 60 sec ri
225x12
245x12
275x10

*DB Lunges*-Tempo and ri the same
50'sx10 per leg
40'sx10 per leg (2 sets)

*Leg extensions*-Tempo and ri the same
3 sets, no clue on weight

*SLDL*-Same tempo and ri
185x10 (3 sets)

*Leg Curls*-Same tempo and ri

PUKEY!
160x10 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2009)

Malley said:


> Well if you like at my program as a whole you will notice its not just 10-12 reps, theres a tempo also. Along with the weeks to come I get to 6 reps. So I just switch things up before my body adapts. If people say drop high reps all together, what does that leave us with? Just low reps all the time?


 
low reps FTW!!!

I get nothing out of high reps, nada, zilch, except a very tired man.  My new program is short and sweet and keeping me fresh.  My strength is going up very rapidly on this.

now this isn't a knock on high volume because like I said, I would be doing it if I didn't have the kids, but it's a knock on high rep volume...complete waste of time for us.  High weight, high volume managed with low reps and high sets NOT to failure, now that is the way to go, but this is your journal DD, err Malley, so I'll stop shitting in it now and wish you luck in what you do and cheer you on, even though I disagree


----------



## Double D (Oct 21, 2009)

lol.....do you think maybe its possible that the reason you never saw any progress with these types of reps maybe because you never stuck to it long enough? You normally start on something new and only last 1-2 weeks or so then back to the same ole. Now dont get me wrong I have done the same thing with Crossfits for a very long time, along with lifting heavy. Thats what I enjoy the most, but in this case I am going to log my measurements and go from there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2009)

yes definitely log your measurements, I am still curious at heart.  BUT, you have to note if you do anything differently, such as eating more while doing this.  See, I can see that this type of routine could make you hungrier, therefore you might eat more, therefore, you might grow more, and then attribute it to this workout.

You would have to do an experiment in the future where you did exclusively low rep high weight training with the same diet as you had for the higher rep training and see what the results would be


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm liking this...getting some good info, fellas. Stew! looking SWOLE!


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything with a tempo of 3/1/x

*Seated Shoulder Press*
60'sx12
65'sx10 (2 sets)

*Arnold Presses*
40'sx10 (3 sets)

*Upright Rows*
80x10 
70x12 (3 sets)

*Side Raises*
20'sx10 (3 sets)

*One arm Shurgs*
135x10 (3 sets)

*Calve Raises on Leg Press*
10 platesx12 (5 sets)


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 22, 2009)

Good lookin workout my Friend!!! NICE DB Presses!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a lot of shoulder work


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

Heres my starting measurements:

Shoulders 51
Chest 44 1/2
Waist 35 1/2
Hips 42
Right Leg 26 3/4
Arm 17 1/4
Calves 10 1/2

BF-16% (I will be dropping this after I am done with this routine)

*Bodyfat and waist measurements are not that big of a deal right now. I know to put on size those areas will go up, but I dont plan on changing my diet at all. So here we go. Happy Hunting.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2009)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

213.6lbs


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 23, 2009)

Do you squat ATG then ? and i'm assumng your weights are in lbs not kg's yeah?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2009)

DOUBLE D IS BACK!  

It's deja vu all over again...


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

roastchicken said:


> Do you squat ATG then ? and i'm assumng your weights are in lbs not kg's yeah?



Yes on both questions. Right now weight and strength isnt important to me. The weights I am lifting now I lifted years ago, but the tempo is killing me.


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> DOUBLE D IS BACK!
> 
> It's deja vu all over again...



I thought some people would like this much better!


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

Everything 3/1/x tempo-60 secs rest tops

*Pullups*
bwx10
bwx8
bwx7

*DB Rows*
80x10 (3 sets)

*Pulldowns*
120x10 (3 sets)

*CG Row*
120x10 (3 sets)

*BO Laterals*
15'sx10 (3 sets)

Went out got a protein shake.....ate a bannana then went back for arms.

Same tempo, except supersetted biceps and triceps

*BB Curls*
60x10 (3 sets)
*CGBP*
185x10
175x10 (2 sets)

*DB Preacher Curls*
20x10 (3 sets)
*Pushdowns*
80x10 (3 sets)

*Hammer Curls*
25'sx10 (2 sets)
*Rope Pushdowns*
65x10 (2 sets)


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

And ya I know.......overtrained!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> DOUBLE D IS BACK!



:bounce:


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 24, 2009)

Double D said:


> And ya I know.......overtrained!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> DOUBLE D IS BACK!
> 
> It's deja vu all over again...


...and I thought we had a new hottie that wasn't shy on board....


D!
Wass'up, buddy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...and I thought we had a new hottie that wasn't shy on board....



  One track mind, eh Burner?


Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## Double D (Oct 26, 2009)

Glad you guys like it!


*Tempo 3/1/x----ri no longer than 1 minute
*DB Incline*
85'sx10 (3 sets)

*BB Flat*
205x10
195x8
185x10

*Dips*
10
bw+25x10
BW+35x8

*Peck Deck*
130x10 (3 sets)

*HS Incline*
2 plates each sidex10 (2 sets)

STRETCH


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 26, 2009)

Good lookin workout Double D!!! How do you like the slower cadence??? ALOT of people have no clue how fast they are repping out until they actually count out and see just how much momentum they are actually using!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

Archangel said:


> ALOT of people have no clue how fast they are repping out until they actually count out and see just how much momentum they are actually using!!!



That's why exercises such as box squats, paused bench, etc are so good.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> One track mind, eh Burner?
> 
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that!


You must 1st establish a base line and then go from there...


Wassup, D!
Nice weight for that tempo!


----------



## Double D (Oct 27, 2009)

Tempo 3/1/x. RI-60 secs tops

*Pullups*
10
8
8

*Long bar Wide Grip Row*
100x10 (3 sets)

*Independent Handle Pulldowns*
160x10 (3 sets)

*Underhand Independent Pulldowns*
100x10 (3 sets)

*Deadlifts*
335x8
335x10
315x8
So Pumped with 335 with that tempo!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2009)

Double D said:


> *Deadlifts*
> 335x8
> 335x10


And you say you have a weak DL... yeah right.


----------



## Double D (Oct 27, 2009)

I think most of the time when it comes to deads, I just get kinda scared of it. I have seen so many people hurt deadlifting, but ya I surprised myself today. The tempo killed though!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice Deads DD. (not sure if I'd do them with a 3 count though.........)


----------



## Double D (Oct 28, 2009)

The 3 count with deads are REALLY HARD! But you just have to watch your form a whole lot.

EVERYTHING WITH A 3/1/X TEMPO. 60 SEC RI

*Standing OH BB Press*
105x10
115x10
105x10

*Smith Machine Seated OH Press*
175x10 (3 sets)

*Cable Upright Rows*
72.5x10 (3 sets)

*Side Raises*
15'sx10 (3 sets)

*Decline situps w/ 30lbs bar overhead*
3 sets of 10

*Hanging Knees to Elbows*
3 sets of 10


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey D-
When you do deads, do you 'deload' the weight...set it down, pause the second to take all kinetic energy off bar and then do the next rep? Is that how I'm reading it?


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2009)

That is right Burner.

I forgot to post Fridays workout:

Everything with a 3/1/x tempo and no longer than 60 sec ri

*Back Squats*
225x10
275x10
315x9

*Leg Press*
18 platesx10 (2 sets)
22 platesxx10

*SLDL*
185x10
225x10 (2 sets)

*Sprints for 30 seconds*
5 of them *Had to quit, was about ready to fall


Made one of my trainers stretch me!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2009)

Double D said:


> *Leg Press*
> 18 platesx10 (2 sets)
> 22 platesxx10



How many plates does that thing hold?  The ones I'm used to seeing top out at about that many.  You'll be needing someone to sit on the sled.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont even know. Its got 4 bars on it. So alot more. 

Tempo-3/1/x. Rest 120 seconds

*Incline DB*
100x6 (3 sets)
*Its the highest DB's go to. Pretty easy

*BB Bench*
245x6 (2 sets)
255x6

*Dips*
BW+60x6
BW+70x6
BW+80x5

*Incline Butterflies*
70'sx10 (3 sets)

*Cable Crossovers*
45.7x6 (3 sets)

STRETCH


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2009)

Tempo-3/1/x....ri 120

*Pullups*
BW+20x6 (3 sets)

*CG Row*
200x6
220x6 (2 sets)

*Pulldowns*
180x6
200x6
220x5+1 forced rep

*Db Rows*
90x6
100x6 (2 sets)

*Deadlift*
365x6
385x5
375x4
*Dear god tempo deadlifts are the devil!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like you are on a mission lately.  Nice lifts


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2009)

Those deadlifts just hurt so damned bad!!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2009)

Tempo-3/1/x......RI-120 secs

*DB Seated OH Press*
90'sx6 (3 sets)

*Seated BB OH Press*
135x6
155x6
165x6

*Cable Side Raises*
17.5x6 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
100'sx6 (3 sets)


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

SWEET workouts my Friend, you are definatly on a Mission!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2009)

Double D said:


> Tempo-3/1/x......RI-120 secs
> 
> *DB Seated OH Press*
> 90'sx6 (3 sets)
> ...


dude!
NOICE! I am already missing DB Mil presses! Stupid tendonitis!!!! 
I can't hoist the DB off my leg intothe 'ready position' w/ out killing my tendonitis....
Nobody to hand them to me...any suggestions? Nothing elevated I can set them on in front of to ready them either...this getting old crap is seriously over rated!!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2009)

Burner actually I just toss em up from my knee. I really cant think of any other way.

Tempo-3/1/x.....ri full recovery

*Back Squat*
315x6
365x6
385x6
*I am so happy with this!

*Leg Press*
26 platesx6
30 platesx6
34 platesx3
*And that maxed the leg press out. Strength was unreal!

*SLDL*
275x6
315x1
*Had to stop, sharp pain in my back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2009)

34 plates ??  (45 lb plates ??)   

THAT would be CRAAAAAAAAAAZY...1530 lbs !!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dude!
> NOICE! I am already missing DB Mil presses! Stupid tendonitis!!!!
> I can't hoist the DB off my leg intothe 'ready position' w/ out killing my tendonitis....
> Nobody to hand them to me...any suggestions? Nothing elevated I can set them on in front of to ready them either...this getting old crap is seriously over rated!!!!



Do standing one armed DB Press  (you get the benefit of some core work)

PS - you are NOT old.......wait until you are old like Jersey and TT ....  (just kidding guys!!)   LOL


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2009)

Actually a bit over 1600 because the sled weighs something. My legs are already tired!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2009)

Walking funny today


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2009)

Not at all actually. Its funny but doing tempo I rarely get sore.

Tempo-3/1/x.....RI-Full

*CGBP*
225x6
245x6 (2 sets)
*Alternating DB Curls*
40'sx10 (3 sets)

*HS Preacher Curls*
2 platesx6 (3 sets)
*Double Pulley Pushdowns*
105x6 (3 sets)

*Db CGBP*
75'sx6
85'sx6
100'sx2
*Hammer Curls*
40'sx6 (3 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> this getting old crap is seriously over rated!!!!



The alternative is a lot worse.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> The alternative is a lot worse.


there ya go, being all practical-n-stuff....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 8, 2009)

STRONG my Friend, freakishly strong!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2009)

Double D said:


> Heres my starting measurements:
> 
> Shoulders 51
> Chest 44 1/2
> ...



Alright so heres my measurements after 2 weeks. I have been in a caloric deficit so we will see the difference.

Shoulders-51 1/4
Chest-43 1/4
Waist-34 3/4
Hips-42
Right Leg-25
Arm-16 3/4
Calve-16 1/4

So all of my measurements are down with the exception of the shoulders. Strength is way up! Which is VERY suprising since I am cutting calories. Personally I am very suprised at how we this has worked out.


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 9, 2009)

great stuff DD ,just think of the gains you'll be making in size once you switch back to a bulk with all that extra strength. Strength comes before size generally ha 

RC


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2009)

*RC-* Ya I plan on really getting my calories up after the new years. Probably around February. But as for now I am trying to keep the unwanted pounds off from the Holidays. 

*Pylon-* Whats up buddy?

Tempo-3/1/x....RI-Full Recovery

*BB Bench*
225x6
275x6
285x6
275x6

*DB Incline*
100'sx6 (3 sets)

*Dips*
BW+80x6 (3 sets)

*Flat Flies*
55'sx6 (3 sets)
*Wierd I can butterfly lots more on incline

*HS Incline*
2 platesx6
2 plates + 25x6 (2 sets)

_Core_

*Crunch Machine*
No idea weight, but 4 sets
*Captains chair*
6 (4 sets)

*Weighted Planks*
2 platesx30 seconds
1 platex30 seconds
bwx30 seconds


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you happy with the progress??? Thats awesome strength is up while cutting, shouldn't lose too much lean mass that way!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)

Busy times, man.  Numbers look great!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> PS... you are NOT old.......wait until you are old like Jersey and TT .... (just kidding guys!!) LOL


 
YO!  I resemble that remark!  

Good looking stuff going on in here DD.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice lifts....the weighted planks look tough


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2009)

Double D said:


> Alright so heres my measurements after 2 weeks. I have been in a caloric deficit so we will see the difference.
> 
> Shoulders-51 1/4
> Chest-43 1/4
> ...


Hey D-
These measurements 'cold'?
Lookin' good, man!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't care what the journal title says, you're already a monster, bro.


----------



## Double D (Nov 11, 2009)

I dont know about all that Gaz, but thank you!


----------



## Double D (Nov 11, 2009)

It was a no go yesterday with the legs portion of it. My left knee had a sharp pain going through it. I think its because there wasnt enough days of rest between the 2 leg days. My knees are fragile to say the least. I got through one set of 315 for sets of 6 with tempo (Which I still consider a warmup) and it was a pretty sharp pain. I started to try 385 like an idiot. Got to the bottom pushed up through it but there were definitly a decent amount of pain there. So I will take a week off lower body and see how it goes.


----------



## Double D (Nov 11, 2009)

Tempo-3/1/x. RI-Full

*Seated DB OH Press*
75'sx6
80'sx6
85'sx6
90'sx6

*Seated OH Smith Machine Press*
225x6 (3 sets)-Obviously not 225 on the smith

*Upright Rows*
100x6 (3 sets)

*Hoist Seated OH Neutral Grip Press*
stackx6 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225x6 (3 sets)


----------



## Double D (Nov 12, 2009)

Tempo-3/1/x. Rest-Full

*Pullups*
BW+15x6 (3 sets)

*Independent Handle Rows*
200x6 (3 sets)

*CG Pulldowns*
220x6 (3 sets)

*HS Row*
3 plates+25(each side)x6 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2009)

How's the knee?


----------



## Double D (Nov 13, 2009)

Knee doesnt seem to be bothering me. However now I feel like crap. 

Tempo-3/1/x. RI-Full

*CGBP*
225x6
245x6
265x5
315x1
335x1*PR (No Tempo)
*Wild hair and wanted to max out

*EZ Curls*
80x6 (3 sets)

*Rope Pushdowns*
95x6 (3 sets)-Thats the stack

*Rope Hammer Curls*
57.5x6 (3 sets)


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)

Feeling bad like tired or like sick?


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2009)

I really felt like crap, but much better today.

No Tempo-Switched things up

*Back Squat*
315x6
365x6
385x6
*Nothing to heavy, I didnt want to risk the knee again.

*Incline*
225x6
265x6 (2 sets)

*Pullups*
bw+35x6 (3 sets)

*Standing OH Press*
155x6 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225x6 (3sets)
*My grip needs to improve


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2009)

Double D said:


> I really felt like crap, but much better today.
> 
> No Tempo-Switched things up
> 
> ...


...seriously? 'Nothing TOO heavy" ???? You toying wih us mere mortals?

...have you ever had times that you get mad...you black out? You come to with your clothes ripped with no memory, but on the news there's been reports of a freakish looking monster tearing up the city for justice and protein shakes????
Just curious.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2009)

Great pullups, man!


----------



## Double D (Nov 23, 2009)

Took 5 days off. And it paid off.

*Bb bench*
275x6 (3 sets)

*Deadlift*
405x6 (3 sets)

*HS CG Rows*
5 plates per side-maxed out the machinex6 (3 sets)

*Seated DB OH Press*
90'sx6
100'sx6 (2 sets)

*Farmer Walks*
100'sx25 Yards


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2009)

Ill say it paid off! Nice job


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2009)

Double D said:


> Took 5 days off. And it paid off.
> 
> *Bb bench*
> 275x6 (3 sets)
> ...


Nice, bud-
How do you like the farmer walks? Do you use DB's for that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice lifts DD....Are you going back to 1/1/0 tempo or still doing a longer negative?


----------



## Double D (Nov 25, 2009)

Controlled tempo and DB's for farmers walks. Thanks guys, I dont have alot of time right now. Forgive me for not making it to you guys journals right now, I will make it up soon.

*Incline BB*
225x6
265x6 (2 sets)

*Pulldowns-reverse grip*
220x6
240x6
260x6

*Back Squat*
315x8
365x8
385x8-Form got sloppy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey D!
Again, nice workout!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2009)

see it's already thanksgiving in the desert, that's why burner beat everyone to the holiday wishes, but as always, happy turkey day, and enjoy...how much turkey does a mass monster eat?


----------



## Double D (Nov 25, 2009)

Brotha, I am going to eat plenty! My biggest weakness is all the delicious sides!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2009)

its 0930hours on Turkey Day here.
2 more hours till the turkey be served!
yeah...I'm gonna call it a feed....refeed....then desserts!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2009)

Good lookin workout my Friend, GREAT Squats!!!

Happy THanksgiving!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2009)

Double D said:


> Brotha, I am going to eat plenty! My biggest weakness is all the delicious sides!


I didn't eat too much....but whatever I ate stuck with me....didn't make it to the gym...felt...feel like if I were to squat, I would have redecorated the wall...


----------



## Double D (Nov 26, 2009)

Dude, GROSS!

My workout today was trying to waddle around after eating 6 birds!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> how much turkey does a mass monster eat?



As much as he wants.


----------



## Andalite (Nov 27, 2009)

Guess who's back?  

Wassup Double D. I'm back and subscribed to your journal.


----------



## Double D (Nov 27, 2009)

Whats up buddy?

*Bench*
265x8 (3 sets)

*Overhand Cable Row*
220x8 (3 sets)

*Seated OH Press*
165x8 
180x8 (2 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I didn't eat too much....but whatever I ate stuck with me....didn't make it to the gym...felt...feel like if I were to squat, I would have redecorated the wall...


heh...oops...that didn't sound right, did it?

6 birds???
Hope you had a great day, D


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2009)

*Back Squats*
365x5
405x4
435x3
455x2
475x1 PR
495xfail
*495 would go up if I were fresh, urgh! 

*Leg Press*
1695x6
1515x8
1335x10

*SLDL*
225x8
275x8 (2 sets)
*These were hard because my legs were shaking badly!

I was real happy with this leg workout. I set a new pr, which I couldnt believe. The last time I tried squatting 405 it felt REAL heavy. And I almost got 500 freaking pounds, I am extremely pleased with that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2009)

Double D said:


> *Back Squats*
> 365x5
> 405x4
> 435x3
> ...



  Fantastic, DD.  Just what have you been eating?


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2009)

Dude honestly I dont know. I dont know how or why it shot up like this! I know after doing tempo I was alot stronger!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2009)

FANTASTIC Squats my Friend!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow.  Just....wow...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice workout!!   Those are some BIG numbes.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2009)

..what they said...


----------



## Double D (Dec 2, 2009)

*Bench*
275x5
295x4
315x3
335x2
355x1

*Incline*
225x10
245x7
245x6

*Pec Deck*
Stackx6 (3 sets)


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2009)

Excellent workout, how far down do ya go in the squats??? Just Incredible imo my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2009)

I went to right at or just below 90. I was real happy.

*Pullups-wide grip*
BW+25x8
BW+35x6
BW+45x6

*CG Cable Row*
220x8
240x6
260 (the stack)x4

*Pulldowns*
220x8
240x6 (2 sets)

*Hammer Curls*
40'sx10(3 sets)


----------



## Andalite (Dec 4, 2009)

Strong squats (yes, late on this)


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2009)

*Push Press*
185x5
205x4
225x3
245x2
275x1

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*
80'sx10
90'sx8
100'sx6
100'sx8

*Seated HS OH Press*
3 plates per sidex10
4 plates on each side (No more room)x6 (2 sets)

DONE


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow!!

275 on Push Press.......That's solid!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

As usual, SOLID and STRONG workut!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 7, 2009)

*Back Squat*
315x5
365x5
405x5
465x5

*Db Lunges*
55'sx20 (2 sets)

*1-legged Leg press*
8 platesx10 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2009)

Your squats are going up like crazy!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Your squats are going up like crazy!!!!



 BIGTIME!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2009)

Decided to start on Westside again. I want to get stronger so thus there it is.

DE Upper day

*Speed Bench*
185x3  (10 sets)

*incline DB*-shoot for 40 reps total
100'sx18
100's 8
100'sx7
100'sx7

So had to stop right there, thought I'd be cool Friday and arm wrestle and my arms killing me!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2009)

Good lookin workout, take it easy on the arm my Friend, isn't it funny how as we get older, small things like that come into play and cause problems??? Best wishes on the new routine!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2009)

You are a F'n madman - 100's for 18 !!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2009)

Double D said:


> Decided to start on Westside again. I want to get stronger so thus there it is.
> 
> DE Upper day
> 
> ...


the important thing and that you left out....did you win?
100....X....18 reps?????? animal!


----------



## Double D (Dec 10, 2009)

*Speed Box Squats*
245x2 (10 sets-30 sec ri)

*Speed Deadlifts*
225x2 (5 sets-30 sec ri)

*Leg press*-Shooting for 60 reps
28 platesx12 (5 sets)

*Single Leg Curls*
stackx5 (3 sets)

*Back Extensions*
25-3 sets


----------



## Andalite (Dec 10, 2009)

cool workout, sir


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2009)

JEEEEEZUS!!!
10 sets to START???
I would be DEAD, my hats off to ya my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2009)

Double D said:


> *Speed Box Squats*
> 245x2 (10 sets-30 sec ri)
> 
> *Speed Deadlifts*
> ...



Nice.  Looks very westsideish to me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2009)

Double D said:


> *Speed Box Squats*
> 245x2 (10 sets-30 sec ri)
> 
> *Speed Deadlifts*
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2009)

what they said!
Look! Its JD!


----------



## Double D (Dec 12, 2009)

ME Upper

*Push Press*
225x3
235x2
245x1
255x1
265xfail
*Disappointing

*Incline DB*
100'sx21
100'sx16
100'sx11
45 sec ri
*Just to clarify all they have are 100's, nothing larger. Id die for some 120's right about now.

And thats all I could do. My left arm is still killing me from arm wrestling a week ago!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

HOLY SHIZEN!!! Thats "ALL" I could do, 21 reps with 100's!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2009)

Double D said:


> ME Upper
> 
> *Push Press*
> 225x3
> ...


never did say....did you win? 
BTW...I am at a whopping 8 erps at 100's....18...quite the feat, amigo!


----------



## Double D (Dec 14, 2009)

*Speed Bench*
185x3 (10 sets)-50% or so of 1rm

*Incline BB*
225x12
275x5
255x7

*CG Row*
220x12
240x10
260x6

*CG DB's*
80'sx12
100'sx6
80'sx12
80'sx12

*Rear Delt Flies*
70x12 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2009)

Not sure how you feel about, but this kick's ass over Crossfit.  

Yeah, I know Crossfit is way better for all around fitness, but nothing like seeing the BIG weights.  Does that make sense?

Awesome wo's DD.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2009)

SOLID workout my Friend!!! Are those rear delt flyes the same as DB rear laterals??? If so 70#, HOLY SHIZEN, Thats some MONSTEROUS Strength Brother!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2009)

I like these workouts way better than CF workouts. I really dont like CF much anymore.

Did legs Tuesday but oh well. Heres my ME Upper Day.

*CG Flat*
225x3
275x3
295x1
315x1
325x1

*Pin Lockouts*
225x5
275x5
315x5

Just had to stop because the tendon in my arm has been very aggravated lately!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2009)

Double D said:


> I like these workouts way better than CF workouts. I really dont like CF much anymore


Welcome back! You really are DD!

I think CF is a very interesting concept, but to do 'clean and jerk' or run a 10k every once in awhile for example, IMO is just plain stupid. Yes, about 2% of the population may be athletic enough to do that, but the vast majority will really hurt themselves with that type of program.

My 2 cents


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you getting any cardio work in ?   Just curious to see how you are incorporating it with your program.


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2009)

I need to get some cardio going on. My compnay runs a contest for the top directors in the company, and the winner gets a trip to cancun. Right now I am in the lead and I need to get my cut on. If I just knock out some of the junk I am eating I would be just fine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2009)

Double D said:


> I need to get some cardio going on. My compnay runs a contest for the top directors in the company, and the winner gets a trip to cancun. Right now I am in the lead and I need to get my cut on. If I just knock out some of the junk I am eating I would be just fine.



Now is a tough time to cut out the junk food with all the holiday parties.

Cancun sounds niiiiiiiiiiiiice right about now.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 18, 2009)

Double D said:


> I like these workouts way better than CF workouts. I really dont like CF much anymore.
> 
> Did legs Tuesday but oh well. Heres my ME Upper Day.
> 
> ...


Heavy lifting, sir!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2009)

Great workout, BIG #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2009)

Double D said:


> *CG Flat*
> 325x1


...great...your CGBP is my bench max....

Hope you don't get the same pains I'm dealing with...


----------



## Double D (Dec 21, 2009)

I forgot to write down my speed day from Friday

*Speed Box Squats*
225x2 (10 sets)-30 sec or less ri

*Speed Deads*
225x2 (5 sets)-30 sec or less ri

*Leg Press*
I honestly dont know how many platesx5 (5 sets)

*Hyperextensions*
100lbs DBx7 (5 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2009)

> Leg Press
> I honestly dont know how many platesx5 (5 sets)



Show off!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Show off!!!!



He's trying not to embarass the rest of us.


----------



## Andalite (Dec 22, 2009)

You asked about Cluster Sets and you never got back to my reply. Wassup?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, D!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy new year, D!


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 3, 2010)

For adding mass I do better with pushing the weights up through progressive resistance rather than adding volume. For me volume adds quality especially at low BF but really adds little size.  There is just to many exercises to concentrate on putting on strength which leads to size, at least for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2010)

um....ollie. ollie oxen free, dude!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2010)

Merrappy New Christyearmas!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2010)

Where is the "D" meister?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2010)

hung over? alot?


----------



## katt (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe he's with Doms......


----------



## Double D (Mar 14, 2010)

I normally just surf this place as a vistor and look on the boards, but theres this new crap where you have to be signed in to look at more than 5 threads, gay!

Anyways, just to catch up and throw a few pr's I just accomplished this week:

Back Squat-520
CGBP-335x3
Hammer Curls-75'sx5

Along with that I have been real busy. I got a promotion and now drive an hour again to get to work. But I have pretty much double the money coming in so thats always a plus. I am looking to get out of my area and into the down town St.Louis area. Other than that not much else going on. Just bring on the warm weather, I am a little pudgy now, but then again thats prolly why I am setting pr's....win some and you lose some.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey brotha! You lurking mutha.... (look! A rhyme!)
Dam...nice PR's! 

Congrats on the promo! 

if it makes you feel better...I'm a lot pudgy....and nothing near your strength...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey DD.....Good to see you hitting some big numbers


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome back DD


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats on the PRs, man! You're still a beast!


----------



## Double D (Jul 28, 2010)

I come and go and come and go....

Well yesterdays workout, ehhh. But positives, Im back to playing ball full time.

Incline from yesterday was :

*Incline*
225x12
245x10
265x5
275x4
295x2

Got interupted by clients and got sidetracked, but got some incline in.....urgh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2010)

Good to hear about playing ball again 

What kind of training are you doing these days?


----------



## Double D (Jul 29, 2010)

Strength with a few circuits. My body takes a beating on the weekends and I only have 2 off days where I dont do jack. Diet is good 75% of the time. Keeps me steady around 215lbs.....


----------



## Double D (Aug 3, 2010)

*Monday*

Incline BB
205x10 (6 sets)
185x10 (2 sets)
165x10 (2 sets)
*ri-90 secs

Incline DB
60'sx10 (7 sets)
50'sx10 (3 sets)
*ri-30 secs


*Tuesday*

Pulldowns
180x10 (4 sets)
160x10 (2 sets)
140x10 (4 sets)
*ri-90 secs

CG Rows
140x10 (4 sets)
120x10 (4 sets)
100x10 (2 sets)
*ri-you go I go

High Pulley Rear Delts
12lbs per handx10 (3 sets)
*ri-you go I go


----------



## Double D (Aug 4, 2010)

I am planning a deload week after next week. I never ever do alot of volume so I am hoping all of this volume for 2 weeks may spark something.....

*Foam Roll*-15 mins

*Back Squat*
225x10 (10 sets)

*Leg Curls*
145x10 (10 sets)

*PNF Stretch* 15 minutes


----------



## Double D (Aug 16, 2010)

Im much to inconsistent with keeping this thing so I am done trying.


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2014)

Trying to get this rollinf again.

Neutral pulldowns
140x10
160x10
180x10
200x10
220x6

Cg rows
120x10
140x10
160x10
180x10
200x10

Hammer strength rows-
240-5x8

Cg pulldowns
180x10 (5 sets)

Preacher curls-80lbs 4x10
Hammer curls-35lbs-4x10
Reverse curls-50lbs-4x10

Thoughts:
Went out the night before with my trainers and drank...so left out deads and just added tons of upper pulling. Oh well deadlifted on monday anyways

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andalite (May 25, 2014)

wassup buddy I am checking in here after AGES! hahaha


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2014)

Things are good. 

Deadlift
8x10-225
1x20-225

Pullups
4x12-bw
Superset
50lbs kb swings
4x15

Pendelay rows
5x10-195lbs

Bb curls
4x10-75lbs

Chasing a pump...lots of volume. Not lots of weight

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2014)

Note:I have something serious with my shoulder so everything is with elbows tucked in. Been an issue for 8 months now. Just the last month have been doing pressing movements again

Close Grip DB Incline
50'sx8
60'sx8
70'sx8-ouch
60'sx8 (2 sets)

Close Grip Machine Press
Stackx12 (5 sets)

Dips
4x12 (bodyweight)

Cable Crossovers
from highest pulley-27lbs/side-12 reps (3 sets)
Middle Pulley-27lbs/side-12 reps (3 sets)
Low pulley-22lbs/side-10 reps (3 sets)

Close grip pushups
14 r/p
7 r/p
3

Skulls
80x12 (4 sets)

Reverse grip pushdowns
60x10 (4 sets)

Rope Pushdowns
40x10 (4 sets)

30 minute walk outside


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 28, 2014)

Welcome back 

Shoulder injuries definitely take some time .....  GL!!


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2014)

Back Squat
225x8
265x8
275x8
285x8
295x8

Lunges
100lbsx16 (4 sets)

Leg Press
5 plates/side-3x10
4 plates/side-1x20

Leg Extension
4x10-110lbs

2 types of calve raises...dont know weight. 6x10 total


----------



## mynameiscarl (May 29, 2014)

Maybe u can try decreasing the volume n up intensity for a change, def better if ure stalling


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2014)

Definitely not stalling....just cant press anything atm


Wide Pulldowns
180x6
200x6
200x6
220x6
220x6

Close Grip Rows
180x6
200x6 (4 sets)

Straight arm pulldowns
75x12 (4 sets)

Hammer Strength rows
230x12 (4 sets)

Reverse Grip Pulldowns
200x8
dropset
160x7
dropset
140x8
drop set
100x6
drop set
85x10

Nautilus Row
170x10
150x10
130x10
110x10
(Nonstop just to change the weight)

21's
50lbs
60lbs (2 sets)

Hammer Curl Burnouts
35'sx10
Drop set
25'sx8
drop set
15'sx7

Preacher Curls
30x20 (2 sets)
30x30 reps

40 minute walk


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2014)

Just a side note I am sleeping 9-10 hours every night. And eating every 2 hours


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2014)

Close grip incline db press
60'sx8
70'sx8
80'sx8
90'sx5

Nautilus machine cg press
Stackx12 (5 sets)

Dips
4x12 bw-tempo u go i go

Reverse pushdowns
75x12 (3sets)

Pushdowns
75x12 (3 sets)

Rope pushdowns
55x12 (3 sets)

Skulls
70x12(3 sets)

Some dumb tri.burnout
60 total reps

Was suppose to do a lot more chest but gym was packed didnt wanna fight over machines

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Double D (Jun 2, 2014)

Deadlifts
315x5
365x5
405x5
435x2
435x2

Pulldowns (Narrow)
180x8
200x8
220x8
240x6
200x8

DB Rows
100x8/per arm (4 sets)

Reverse Grip Pulldowns
200x8 (4 sets)

Wide Grip Cable Rows
160x8 (4 sets)

Alternating Curls
30'sx8 (4 sets)

Machine Hammers
70x8 (4 sets)

Preacher Curls
60x10 (3 sets)


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2014)

Dips
bwx12 (2 warmups)
bw+45x12 (4 sets)

Close Grip DB INcline
80'sx8 (4 sets)

Machine Nautilus 
max weight x 15
r/p
5
r/p
2

max weightx12 (2 sets)

Crossover
30x12 (3 sets)-high pulley
25x12 (3 sets)-Medium pulley
20x12 (3 sets)-low pulley

Skulls
85x12 (5 sets)

Rope Pushdowns
50x12 (4 sets)

Pushdowns
70x12 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice Dips dude!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2014)

Its really weird! Its the only press I can do that doesnt hurt my shoulder right now. Used to be that was the only lift that killed the shoulder. 

Squat
135x8
225x8
265x8
275x8
295x8

Lunges
50lbs db'sx16 (4 sets)

Leg Press
5 plates/sidex15 (4 sets)

Leg Ext
120x10 (3 sets)

Leg Press Calve raises
3 plates/side x 12 (3 sets)

Standing Calve Raises
80x10 (3 sets)

30 min walk


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2014)

No workout on Thursday. Have a rib out that I am getting put back in today. So waiting until 4 to workout today. Back squats may have to take some time off again so I can start doing some rolling, pnf stretching, and low back stabilization work for a while. I dont feel like my low back is strong enough to handle the loads I deadlift or squat right now. Or its a strong possibility its a tightness issue. Either way I need to work in this manner for a few months to avoid my back consistently going out like it has been recently.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2014)

Wide Grip Pulldowns-Ri-You go I go
160x8 (4 sets)

HS Rows-RI-You go I go
320x8 (4 sets)----this weight isnt as much as it sounds

Reverse Grip Pulldowns
180x8 (4 sets)

CG Rows
160x8 (4 sets)

BB Curls
60x8 (4 sets)

DB Curls
30'sx12 (4 sets)

Nautilus Preacher Curls
60x12 (4 sets)


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2014)

Close Grip Bench
135x12
155x12
175x12
195x12
215x10
*I always have pain with benching with a bar until today! 

Dips
bwx12 (4 sets)

Nautilus machine press
200x12 (4 sets)

Crossovers
High
27x12 (3 sets)
middle
27x12 (3 sets)
Low
15x12 (3 sets)

Pushdowns
60x12
70x12
85x12
100x12
115x12

Reverse Pushdowns
70x12 (3 sets)

Rope Pushdowns
50x12 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2014)

Double D said:


> No workout on Thursday. Have a rib out that I am getting put back in today. So waiting until 4 to workout today. Back squats may have to take some time off again so I can start doing some rolling, pnf stretching, and low back stabilization work for a while. I dont feel like my low back is strong enough to handle the loads I deadlift or squat right now. Or its a strong possibility its a tightness issue. Either way I need to work in this manner for a few months to avoid my back consistently going out like it has been recently.



What the...........happened to your rib?


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2014)

Top one just popped out. Its held by a small ligament and pops out time to time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2014)

Double D said:


> Top one just popped out. Its held by a small ligament and pops out time to time.



Damn...that sucks.


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2014)

Deadlifts
225x8
315x8
365x8 (2 sets)
*Went kind of light today since my back went out last week. 

Pulldowns Neutral Grip
180x8
200x8
220x8
240x6
220x8

CG Rows
160x8
180x8
200x8 (2 sets)

-Assisted Pullups - chin grip
4x8

Hammer Strength Rows
3 plates and a 25x8 (2 sets)
4 platesx8
4 plates plus a 25x8

Pull Aparts
15lbsx12 (4 sets)

Alternating Curls
40'sx8 (3 sets)

Cable Curls
57.5x8 (4 sets)

Hammer Preacher Curl Machine
50x12 (3 sets)

Reverse Grip Curls-weight run-all drop sets
25x8
20x8
15x8
10x8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2014)

365 x 8 on Deads is not to shabby 

Are you doing any GPP or cardio type exercises?   I don't like running and recently stopped playing basketball.     I like hitting the heavy bag and doing some body weight circuits but really haven't done much lately.


----------



## Double D (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a two hour break at work and the workouts are at an.hour and a half. I went for a 30min walk after. That was barely cardio, but was relaxing.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Double D (Jun 11, 2014)

Pre-exhaust today

Leg Extension
80x20
90x20
100x20
110x20
120x20

Lunges
100lbsx16 (4 sets)

Leg Press
4 platesx10
d/s
3 platesx20
d/s
2 platesx30
d/s
1 platex40

1-Leg Extensions
80x10 (3 sets)

Standing calve raises
80x10 (3 sets)

Leg Press calve raises
1 platex24 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2014)

I"m sure the blood was pumping after all those high rep and drop sets 



Double D said:


> Pre-exhaust today
> 
> Leg Extension
> 80x20
> ...


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2014)

Dips
4x12 (Bodyweight)

Close Grip Bench
205x12
215x10
225x8
235x6

Close Grip DB INcline
80x8 (ouch)-stopped

All Three pulley crossovers
High
30x12
35x12
42.5x12
Middle
25x12 (3 sets)
Low
15x12 (3 sets)

Skulls
80x12
110x12
110x12

Straight Bar Pushdowns
115x8
130x8 (2 sets)
70x20 (2 sets)

Rope Pushdowns
3x12-50lbs-super slow tempo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2014)

What did your triceps ever do to you??  Why are you punishing them??    LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2014)

hey you, glad you're back.  Time's been at a premium lately, oh and the 2 weeks of my life that I lost with with flu last week, but I've gotta go through your stuff when I get the chance.  glad to see you back


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2014)

YM-Been doing a lot of glamor work lately thats for sure!

Stew-Ya its been a while and this board isnt at all what it used to be, but still some good guys here. 

Pulldowns
180x8
200x8
220x8 (2 sets)

Bent over row-shrug complex
135x8-shrug 135x8 (3 sets)

Reverse Shrug
135x10 (3 sets)
SS w/
DB Curls
30'sx10 (3 sets)

1-arm cable row
70x10 (3 sets)
SS W/
1-am cable shrug
70x10 (3 sets)

Cable Curls
57x12-strict (3 sets)

Very weird workout. Just kind of all over the place and whatever.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2014)

Upright rows, hammer curls, and another shrug variant were in there to somewhere


----------



## Double D (Jun 16, 2014)

Deadlifts
225x6
315x6
365x6
405x6

Reverse grip pulldowns
180x12
200x12 (3 sets)

Reverse Grip Assisted Pullups
4x12 (90)

Close Grip Pulldowns
160x12 (4 sets)

Following are supersetted

DB Shrugs
100'sx10 (3 sets)
DB Alternating Curls
30'sx10 (3 sets)

Reverse Shrug on Smith
1 plate each sidex12 (3 sets)
BB Preacher
60x12 (3 sets)

Single arm cable shrug
72.5x12 (3 sets)
Cable Curls
50x12 (3 sets)

Preacher Machine Curls
40x12 (3 sets)


----------



## Double D (Jun 17, 2014)

Close Grip Bench
185x6
225x6
245x6
265x6
275x6

Nautilus Bench CG
stackx20
stackx22
stackx22
stackx23

Close Grip Pushups
bwx12 (4 sets)

Seated Cable Flyes
20x12 (4 sets)

Supersets
Pushdowns
85x12
100x12
115x12
side raises
25x12 (4 sets)

Skulls
110x10 (3 sets)
Upright rows
90x10 (3 sets)

Rope Extensions
57x10 (3 sets)
Front Raises
20x10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2014)

Double D said:


> Deadlifts
> 225x6
> 315x6
> 365x6
> ...



Was this your "pre-bar" workout??  LOL   Hitting the Traps and biceps for the "swole look"??  haha


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2014)

If only i was 10 years younger 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2014)

Double D said:


> If only i was 10 years younger
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



  Older and wiser  LOL


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2014)

^^^ DUH! 

Bulgarian Squats
70lbs KBx8-leg (4 sets)

Step Ups
60lbs db'sx12-leg (4 sets)

Leg Extensions
150x10
Supersetted
BW Squat off bosu (Gay I know)
bwx20
*4 sets

Leg Press
5 plates-sidex12
7 plates-sidex12
8 plates-sidex12 (2 sets)

Following supersetted
Smith Calve Raises
135x10 (3 sets)
Heavy Bridges off bench
100lbsx10 (3 sets)

1-legged calve raises
bwx10-leg (3 sets)
Ham Curls
150x10 (3 sets)

KB Swings
70x10 (3 sets)
Nautilus Calve Raise Machine
80x10 (3 sets)

BEAT!


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2014)

Wide Grip Cable Rows
160x12
180x12 (3 sets)

DB Rows
100lbsx12-arm (4 sets)

Hammer Strength Rows CG
3 platesx12 (4 sets)

Straight arm pulldowns
80x12 (4 sets)

Shrugs
100'sx12 (4 sets)

Hammer Curls
40'sx12 (4 sets)

Alternating Curls
30'sx12 (4 sets)

Preacher Curls
50x12 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey DD - I see lots of BB rep ranges.   Did you scrap the 1-5 rep range from your program?  If so - why?   Just curious.   Always looking to learn more about other peoples experiences


----------



## Double D (Jun 24, 2014)

i am just trying to add size at the moment. thats all. i like heavy lift, but just chasing the pump!

no time to workout right now but a small one right now

cg bench
225x6
245x6
265x6
295x3

cable crossovers
30'sx12(4 sets)

hoist machine presses
number 12-x10 (4 sets)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Double D (Jun 24, 2014)

weird couple days...

cg bench again
225x6
245x6
275x6
285x5

dips
bwx12 (3 sets)

cg pushups
bwx15 (3 sets)

bo rows
185x8 (3 sets)

bw rows
bwx12 (4 sets)

shrugs
135x12 (5 sets)

side raises
15'sx20 (3 sets)

bb curls
65x10 (3 sets)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2014)

Damn DD.   Nice CG Bench!!  You must have some strong ass Triceps


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2014)

ya im pretty much 90% triceps. btw measured my arms and they measure at 18.25

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2014)

Double D said:


> ya im pretty much 90% triceps. btw measured my arms and they measure at 18.25
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



18+   You are a MONSTER!!!!!    How much do you weigh?


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2014)

235 right now. bf% little high. 18%. preggo wife lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2014)

Double D said:


> 235 right now. bf% little high. 18%. preggo wife lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



Congrats on the Preggo wife!!  Awesome!!     

Due date?   How many kids do you have?    I have 2 (we are done).


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2014)

I see beast mode is still engaged in here. DANG! Nice lifts and congrats on the upcoming arrival! Was just talking to an office mate the other day about you and your tire flipping the BIG tires...your legend continues


----------



## Double D (Jun 27, 2014)

ym- my son arrived a week ago and has had to stay at the hospital ever since. But is coming home tomorrow. he makes number five for me

 Burner- it really is good to see you still come around. It doesn't seem like there are too many guys on this board that were here before. before there was a lot of talk about training and nutrition now the talk is about steroids... to each his own I suppose

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2014)

People come and go here. I've been slacking in the gym. I 'lurk' from time to time, but it is now time to get rid of this gut and get back to being athletic again. 4.5 months R&R for 1st goal. May of next year is my get the heck outta here deadline to be back in prime time...    Will be here much more often


----------



## Double D (Jun 30, 2014)

Burner-Ya I hear ya man. I wasnt here for like 5 years, ha. 

Well another entry after a week back and forth from the hospital after our baby was born premature. But hes home now and alls great.

Deadlifts
225x5
315x5
405x3
405x3
405x5-I think I was just sandbagging before

Pulldowns
180x12
200x12
220x12

CG Rows
180x12 (3 sets)

1-arm Pulldowns
70x12-arm (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Rows
2 plates plus a 25 each sidex12 (3 sets)

Shrugs DB
100'sx20
100'sx12
100'sx12

BB Shrug
185x12 (3 sets)

DB Alternating Curls -40 sec ri
30'sx12 (3 sets)

Hammer Curls
40x8 (3 sets)

Preacher Machine Curl
40x12 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2014)

Good to hear the little guy is home


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 1, 2014)

Congrats all the way around! Baby is fine and at home, nice lifts...good news!


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2014)

and let me tell you guys zero sleep last night! urgh!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2014)

Double D said:


> and let me tell you guys zero sleep last night! urgh!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



I do not miss those days  LOL

You are pro though - after 5 little ones


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2014)

im not sure you ever get used to it!

cg bench
225x6
275x6
295x6
315x1

dips
bwx12 (3 sets)

pulley cable crossovers-3 angles
9 sets cant remember weights

Nautilus machine press
stackx6 (idk why only 6)
stackx12 (2 sets)

pushdowns
100x12 (3 sets)

reverse pushdowns
50x12
60x12
70x12

rope pushdowns
50x12 (3 sets)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2014)

Standing Shoulder Press
95x8
115x8
135x8
155x8

Side Raises
25'sx10 (3 sets)
Final set drop set down to the 20's and 15's for 10 reps each

Front Raises
15'sx10 (3 sets)

Face Pulls
55x10 (3 sets)
SS W/
Pull aparts
15x10 (3 sets)

DB Shurgs
100'sx20 (3 sets)

BB Shrugs
185x12 (3 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hope you and the family had a great Independence Day celebration!


----------



## Double D (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks B.

*Deadlifts*
225x5
315x5
405x5
425x1
455x1
475xfail
*
Chin Ups*
bw+50x3
bw+35x3 (5 sets)

*Pulldowns*
200x8
220x8
240x8
160x20-wide

*Straight arm pulldowns*
85x12 (3 sets)
100x10
85x20

*Romian Chair Leg Ups*
100 reps


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2014)

heh, think I tried to dead 475 once....felt like my spine was about to shoot out of my ass.... 
Shall be a while before I even attempt any real weight again....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm sure your back is feeling it today


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2014)

OK SO havent posted in a bit.

Tuesday-chest and triceps

Narrow Grip bench
225x3
275x3
295x3
315x3
335x3

Dips
bw+100x3 (5 sets)

Cable Crossovers
42.5x10 (6 sets)

Skulls
110x10 (4 sets)

Pushdowns
100x10 (4 sets)


Thursday-Shoulders

Standing OH Press
135x3
155x3
175x3
185x3
205x3

DB Seated OH Press
60x8
70x8
80x8
90x6

Side Raises SS w/
Upright Rows
30'sx10
90x10
*3 sets


Today-Horizontal Back

Pendelay Rows
135x3
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x3

CG Rows
200x8 (3 sets)
220x8

1-arm Cable Rows
85x8-arm (4 sets)

Hammer Strength Rows
4 platesx8 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2014)

Killin' the dips!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2014)

....what he said.... wow.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2014)

thanks guys. played ball this past weekend. i hit well, but as a team we were the worst weve ever been. short tourney for us.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2014)

when I get back to the world and settled in to wherever I pick as a home, I'm thinking I want to join a rec league.  I'm not really good at any sports  but....could still be fun.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2014)

Beer leagues are the best. I prefer coed. I have played tournament ball for years and have a year or two where I have been paid to play, but guys take it way to serious so I just like to relax and have fun with it. 


First off I pulled my oblique this weekend so workout was tougher than it shouldve been

*Deadlift*
315x5 (5 sets)

*Chins*
bw+35x5 (5 sets)

*Pulldowns*
220x8 (3 sets)
200x8

*Pullups-assissted*
assissted of 70lbsx8 (4 sets)

*Bike sprints*
30 on 1 min off. 10 rounds


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2014)

MIA already ???   LOL    I'm sure you are lifting .... but not posting.   How's the little one?


----------

